# LOST DOG - CORGI -CT and Surrounding Areas!



## Jbird (Nov 2, 2009)

Ok, guys guess what??? The dog that helped to track Andy today was a Golden Retriever!!!! Please lets hope he gets home soon!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jbird*

Jbird

What a beautiful Golden you have!


----------



## Jbird (Nov 2, 2009)

bumping up for Andy. He is still lost.


----------



## Jbird (Nov 2, 2009)

For anyone in lower Fairfield County there has been an Andy sighting twice today in the same location by two different people!!!!

From his facebook page:

"A quick update as some people have requested-we were out posting flyers tonight by the South Norwalk Train Station-and spoke to a taxi driver, who told us when we handed him the flyer that he had seen ANDY this morning at Connecticut Avenue and Taylor.....which is the second sighting of ANDY in that location in one day-by two different people-we then went to COZMO PIZZA and left more flyers and spoke to them-they had not seen ANDY but they will keep their eyes open."

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Bring...23338351030976
Bring Andy Home


Hopefully some good news soon!


----------



## Jbird (Nov 2, 2009)

Bumping up for Andy, who we contine to hope for a happy ending soon.

Bring Andy Home


----------

